# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Нелюбимая грудь

## kosharrr

Сообщницы, SOS и караул!!!! я думала это только в сказках(ЖЖлялечках) у детей бывает нелюбимая грудь. Похоже у нас данное образовалась. Уже второй вечер подряд скандалит возле левой груди при закладке на ночь. Орет так, что режут, перекладываю и все нормализуется. Это началось давно, но только сегодня сопоставила факты. Что делать???

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катя, ты не паникуй. Главное, сама успокойся, ребенок считывает твое настроение. У нас так не было, но думаю, что тебе надо последить, нет ли тут какой-то физиологической подоплеки, что ей может быть неудобно, не болит ли ушко, так что неудобно лежать на том боку. Если ты думаешь, что нет, то подумай, не было бы стресса какого-то? Не брал ли кто чужой на руки, не делали ли ты массаж особо рьяно как-то, поход в поликлинику, прививки. Т.е. что могло вызвать такое отказное поведение. Возможно, еще по какой-то причине, может, так изначально было, одна грудь вырабатывает меньше молока или поток там тугой и приходится сосать подольше. 
Тут вообще решение простое, корми из нее по своему требованию в течение дня и давай ее в сонном состоянии,, когда ребенок уже подуснул или со сна, тогда точно возьмет. Потом можно посмотреть не связано ли это с ее любовью лежать на определенном боку, тогда можно устроиться для кормления так, как будто кормить собираешься  из любимой груди, а выдать "нелюбимую".
А вообще все лечится любовью и уверенностью мамы. Заляжь с ней "погнездоваться денек" и не ходи гулять и все пройдет. Главное, не перебивай ничем типа бутылок и пустышек! Пиши!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Катюш, еще вот тут почитай. http://akev.ru/content/view/55/52/

----------


## kosharrr

Днем все ок, просто раз 5 было, когда выдавала именно эту грудь были истеричные выпады...и у меня сразу паника, а если она из "вечерне-нелюбимой" станет постоянно нелюбимой и меньше молока и тыды...Но сегодня ее берет без проблем, ттт. Наверно не надо с ребенком играть в кто сильнее на данном возрастном этапе, и если не хочет эту предложить другую????

----------


## kosharrr

А статья супер, спасибо большое!!!!

----------


## Еленк@

было тоже самое. пробывала кормить и из подмышки, и в вертикальном положении. но грудт былапо сле лактостаза, прошло все со временем.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Ох, и мы через это прошли, первые месяца 4 левую грудь очень плохо брала, через раз. В результате одна больше другой стала. Вот теперь думаю, неужели так останется?

----------


## Домик в деревне

ПрЫнцеска, я читала, что после завершения кормления обе груди придут в норму, даже если одна стала побольше. У меня изначально одна больше, пыталась предлагать ту, которая  меньше ребенку почаще, но он в "любимые" записал себе именно ту, которая больше. Такой хитрый. Я забила на все это =)

----------


## Еленк@

я по поводу размера вообще не парюсь: был 2 стал 4!!!!

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Так и у нас в любимых была та, которая больше

----------


## kazangi

а у нас наоборот - любимая меньше)) из нее легче высасывается молоко, я заметила. А еще есть такое мнение, не знаю насколько верное, что любимой становится та, к которой приложили самый первый раз. У нас это 100% совпало.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

И у нас совпало

----------


## kosharrr

и у меня любимая больше( я сама ее люблю больше  :Smile: ....весь подростковый период парилась, что мелкие....и даже в беременность и при кормлении особо больше не стали. Я поняла, что ребенок был уставший и полюбил засыпать на левом боку. Сейчас обе ест нормально, только сосать больше любит когда мы обе лежим,  а вот на ручках....хуже.  Не так расслаблена наверно, под шею неудобно придерживаю....теперь размышляю стоит ли тренировать разные позы кормительные?

----------


## котенок

> а у нас наоборот - любимая меньше)) из нее легче высасывается молоко, я заметила. А еще есть такое мнение, не знаю насколько верное, что любимой становится та, к которой приложили самый первый раз. У нас это 100% совпало.


у нас тоже совпало. Сейчас у нас любимая на успокоение, просто пососать(пока мама свободна и к ней можно забраться на коленки), вторая больше на перекус, на засыпание днем, перекусы в течени ночи

----------


## Jazz

Про то, что "первая" грудь становится любимой.
Я думаю, это потому, что мама впервые прикладывает малыша к той груди, к которой ей удобнее чисто физически (ну, по аналогии с ведущей рукой и пр.; вот мне удобнее было, когда у меня мелкий под левой грудью, на левой руке лежал, а правой я могла ему помочь). Поначалу, пока ГВ налаживается, "удобная" грудь автоматически предлагается чаще, мама себя увереннее чувствует, когда ею кормит, и малыш тоже. ИМХО
А у моего мелкого нет любимой груди. Ему подавай обе и желательно одновременно.

----------

